# Going to Ozark Sat, anyone else going to be in the area?



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Taking the boat out around the Ozark area Sat morning to catch some AJ's and then troll for some Wahoo and look for Mahi. Anyone going to be in the same area? Like to be able to talk on the radio so if we locate some fish we can help each other out. We are leaving Destin pass around 5ish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What size boat you in?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

22' Center Console


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me know how you do.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Will do, last time at the Ozark we caught some real nice AJ's. Really wanting a hoo


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The last time I went we saw a monster hoo sky about 15' or so, but didn't hook him up.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Where's the ozark guys? Distance from OB?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Orangebeach28 said:


> Where's the ozark guys? Distance from OB?


 
A really long ways, It is South of Destin.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> The last time I went we saw a monster hoo sky about 15' or so, but didn't hook him up.


Cool sight to see anyways. Planning on running 5 lines. 2 ballyhoo dusters on the outriggers, 2 stretch 30's on the inside and a jethead way back. Hopefully they will see something they like.


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Ozark*

I am planning to fish that area Saturday. I hope to do a little deep dropping there. I will be in a 39 Bertram "ATTITUDES", give me a shout. John


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

attitudes said:


> I am planning to fish that area Saturday. I hope to do a little deep dropping there. I will be in a 39 Bertram "ATTITUDES", give me a shout. John



Will do, what channel will you be monitoring?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

attitudes said:


> I am planning to fish that area Saturday. I hope to do a little deep dropping there. I will be in a 39 Bertram "ATTITUDES", give me a shout. John



Ill be in the "More Fishwater", let me know what channel you'll be on


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Ozark saturday*

I will be on 68 & will be trolling & looking for some deep drop spots as we go along & the boat is ATTITUDES. We will be leaving out around 5:30 AM. Be sure & give me a holler & maybe between the two of us we can get something going. John


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll be a little west of ya'll but I stay on 68 so let me know how ya do....

Might check out the Deborah and Angelena B , hoepfully there's some ajs around..

Can someone confirm my numbers for those, they are kinda old...

Deborah 30.07.512 86.35.392
Angelena B 30.07.382 86.36.686


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*#'s*

Yes, those are the same #'s as I have for them. John


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bigrick said:


> I'll be a little west of ya'll but I stay on 68 so let me know how ya do....
> 
> Might check out the Deborah and Angelena B , hoepfully there's some ajs around..
> 
> ...


 
The same numbers listed in the state numbers as well.
_June 23, 1999_
*Okaloosa Spey Reef "Deborah"* *Steel Hull Vessel* 13630.2 x 47048.5 or N 30.07.512 x W 86.35.392 *Destin Vaughn Reef "Angelena B"* *Steel Hull Vessel* 13617.3 x 47048.3 or N 30.07.382 x W 86.36.686


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Took the boat out today to stretch its legs before tomorrow. Engine was acting funky so brought it in and had the plugs changed and some other little things. About to take it back out, if its still acting up looks like me and my brothers will be shore bound for this weekend.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bummer, I know exactly how you feel, my boat is still in the shop too.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

My brother wants to get a charter now...I just dont think I can bring myself to pay someone 120 an hour to do the same thing I was going to do lol


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Boat still acting up?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't take it out till the wife gets back from Seaside, watching my daughter now. I think it will be fine it was idling in my driveway much better.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats good at least. I hope you get to go out and put him on fish.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, the old motor just ain't hittin on all cylinders....Im going to limp it out and do some trolling for some kings and maybe hit a couple near shore wrecks....better than nothing I guess, yall have fun out deep


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Well, the old motor just ain't hittin on all cylinders....Im going to limp it out and do some trolling for some kings and maybe hit a couple near shore wrecks....better than nothing I guess, yall have fun out deep


Sorry to hear that if my boat was done I would take you guys out.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

All good man, fun will still be had regardless it will just be nice to be on the water. We are getting up super early to get to the Liberty right at dawn and see what we can chum up. Figure it will be crowded by 8 and we will leave and go trolling.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I spent the weekend installing a CD player and flood lights on my boat but next nice day I want to check out that area, never been on my boat. Ya'll are welcome to jump on with me.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

bigrick said:


> I spent the weekend installing a CD player and flood lights on my boat but next nice day I want to check out that area, never been on my boat. Ya'll are welcome to jump on with me.



Looks nice all week, let me know if you want to go. Heard there were some good weedlines in that area as well.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

any one have numbers to the Ozark?.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

29. 55. 092
80. 34. 951

I want a report if you make it out there


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

If anyone finds the blue water close to the Ozark please send the report out on Ch68. Should be a small finger of blue water south of the Ozark. We will be trying to find it out there and will put out location if we find blue water. Hope everyone catches em up.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

bigrick said:


> 29. 55. 092
> 80. 34. 951
> 
> I want a report if you make it out there


Can you check the 80.34.951? that would put you on the atlantic


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The numbers are on the FWC website


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

86. 34.951 

I have 2 numbers for it also 29. 55. 100
86 . 34.950
Check the site as he stated, haven't been out there to confirm which is correct, but you should be able to find it.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

If youre in the general area its hard to miss


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks ya-all, off for a week starting the 1 may run that way and check it out


----------

